# Effexor XR and xanax



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

This is what my psychiatrist prescribed to me.. i wanna know peoples experiences with these meds. Cause the stories i read about effexor, really made me anxious to take it. I haven't even started taking it yet. Xanax on the other hand is working really really well..i'm actually surprised at how good it's working. So yeah any experiences with the effexor and is it really as bad as what people are writing on other review sites??


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Effexor has done wonders for my depression. The only side-effects I've had are mild constipation and a dry mouth. Make sure you don't miss a dose - I have a couple of times and it wasn't very pleasant (nausea, brain zaps etc). I've heard it's a bugger to wean off though.


----------



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the info. I read a lot about the withdrawals and brain zaps.. also i read about weight gain, which is something i reallly want to avoid. Have you experienced anything like that on this med??


----------



## Samba (Apr 25, 2010)

I am back on effexor after being on it once before. Last time I took it for 9 months with success. I really had no trouble getting off it. I tapered off over a 2 week period. I hope I have the same success this time. I've been on it for a week and the first few days I had severe headaches and some mild dizzyness. Both of those side effects are better today, so far. Notice some slight dizzyness and headache last night. Another good side effect I've had is lower appetite. I hope that continues.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm currently on 225 mg/day and it's great, really does do wonders for depression, and I don't experience any side effects. I have heard the withdrawls are a bit nasty so maybe thats where it gets that rep your talking about. But keep in mind that with any med, people tend to be much more likely to post about a bad experience online than a good one.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

stars88 said:


> Hey, thanks for the info. I read a lot about the withdrawals and brain zaps.. also i read about weight gain, which is something i reallly want to avoid. Have you experienced anything like that on this med??


Hi, I haven't gained any weight on it, I've actually lost some (now that I'm less depressed and can focus on proper nutrition and exercise)!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> I'm currently on 225 mg/day and it's great, really does do wonders for depression, and I don't experience any side effects. I have heard the withdrawls are a bit nasty so maybe thats where it gets that rep your talking about. *But keep in mind that with any med, people tend to be much more likely to post about a bad experience online than a good one.*


Good point.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I was on efexor/venlafaxine for a couple of years. It made me feel quite tired, it wasn't until quite a while after I started taking it and was telling the doctor this that she said yeah, you are supposed to take it at the night time...

I don't know anything about it being hard to wean off like someone said. I never experienced any side effects. I experienced dry mouth, tiredness and a wierd thing at the back of my throat almost like I was going to throw up/gag but not quite when I was on it. That went away as I got used to it.

If you stop taking it you have to re up your dosage in stages or you get the effects I mentioned above quite badly.

Intended effects wise, well I never did find any medication that completely worked but this was probably the better of the ones I tried and was on this one the longest. I haven't been on anything for about a year now though, just decided to come off them for personal reasons.

I think you should try them if they've been reccommended by a professional.


----------



## Samba (Apr 25, 2010)

My pharmacist told me to take effexor in the morning because it could keep me awake at night. I guess everyone is different. 

The doctor told me I should feel better in 2 weeks. I have read various reports on when you will start to feel the effects. Anywhere from 1 week to 2 months. My original doctor told me to stay on it 9 - 12 months in order to change the serotonin effect on my brain and really get the total effects from the drug.


----------



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies guys. I was worried about taking this but i think i'll start.. 
Yes you are right, people will post more bad reviews to warn people and people who had good experiences will move on. I didn't think of that.
My psychiatrist also told me to take it after breakfast. I hate eating breakfast :S
Also the other thing that bothers me is that i can't just stop when i like..cause of the withdrawals.. but i guess if i need this medicine, i have to put up with this.
I have one more question.. psychiatrist told me to visit him only after a month..is this normal? Shouldn't he be monitoring me more often??


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah maybe it's just when I mentioned it she said take it at night then - obvious solution, but yeah strange, I was drowsy as hell if I took in the daytime.

I don't know about a psychiatrist seeing you after a month but it was the same when I saw the doctor the first couple of times, I think there's a safety reason they don't want to give people large amounts of antidepressants straght off (large amounts of pills I meen).


----------



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

well actually what i meant was a month was a bit long to wait for the second appointment.. nor did he ask much questions about me.. asked some nonsense like what are my hobbies lol
BUT anyway i am happy with the effects of xanax..  and i will try this other medication soon but is there a need if just xanax is working for me?? hmm


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

This is the combo my friend was on. It worked very well for her. The only downside to the effexor was when she abruptly stopped taking it when she got pregnant. Abruptly stopping effexor can be pretty bad for some people, but tappering off drugs (under doctors care/suggestion) usually minimizes the withdrawl effects. Effexor made me nauseous, but I would take it on an empty stomach with strong coffee, so yeah, eat breakfast (what's breakfast?) or at least some crackers/bread before taking them.

As for xanax, my friend takes a small amount before going out (she has Panic Disorder); and she doesn't take it when she feels she doesn't need it. You can develop a resistance to xanax, so she uses it sparingly. There is also an "abuse" potential for xanax, so people with addictive behavior should be careful. Effexor is something to take everyday, no matter what, just like many other medications for depression and anxiety. It doesn't have "abuse" potential. 

Alot of us fear "relying" on medication to be ok, but I think you should really give effexor and xanax a chance to help you.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

I took Effexor XR at 300 Mgs a day. That drug gave me 4 solid years of golden remision. In fact it saved my life as SSRI's were not working.

I don't care what anyone says. Effexor XR is a safe and effective drug and is also time tested safe, not just Lab tested safe. (go name Brand. That Generic Effexor XR is causing problems, don't trust it)

What I also liked about Effexor is that it comes in so many different dosages so you can ramp up slow and when getting off it you can taper slow.

Effexor gets a bad name from prople with mild depression that shouldn't be taking an SNRI to begin with. Then they complain when they get withdrawl sydrome upon eliminating the drug. Please name me an antidepressant that doesn't cause Withdrawl when stopping. Maybe Welbutrin and that 's about it.

26 plus antidepressants I have suffered thru and I had withdrawl from every one. At least Effexor comes in many dosages so you can ease off nice and slow.

For every 10 people taking effexor 1 will always complain. That means a 90% chance in 6 weeks it will help you if your dosage is high enough.
It really is very effective as far as (the safer antidepressants go)

On to Xanax, oh yes. Having bad anxiety I too love Xanax. Keep in mind that Xanax is both the best drug for anxiety and also the worst drug for anxiety. It's a two face Benzo with a fast onset of action and a fast offset of action. God I loved Xanax. I loved the most comfortable buzz that a 2 Mg bar gave me. Then it took 3 Mgs, Then it took 4, then 5 6 7 8

For me it was a far supirior high than any Opiate could ever be. The great Benzodiazaphine high. It's so fuzzy and warm and cozy. Some people can stay at 1/2Mg a day and others like me can not control themselves. Of corse at first I was cool and it wasn't going to happen to me because I was smart and could control my intake. Famous last words.

If you think antidepressant withdrawl is bad, then try a Xanax withdrawl from 6 mgs a day. It was a living hell and only the grace of the slower acting Klonopin helped me to ease that withdrawl and wean off Xanax.

On the other hand if you can stay below 1 Mg Xanax a day then you will have no problem and the drug is safe.


----------



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't understand what you mean by "go name brand" ???
I am on below 1 mg xanax a day. I don't feel a "buzz" or anything, just feel much calmer and a bit sleepy at first. My doc actually told me to take 3 (0.5 mgs) a day maximum if i need it. But i'm on .5 mg. I don't feel any tolerance to it yet.. i look forward to taking this pill, cause it makes me less anxious. I take it 40 mins before i have to socialize. I'd really like to NOT be dependent on some pill..but i guess i will start effexor. I'm repeating myself but the thing i don't like is, that once i take it i can't stop unless i go to psychiatrist and "wean off"..i don't like that at all..


----------



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

Noir6 said:


> This is the combo my friend was on. It worked very well for her. The only downside to the effexor was when she abruptly stopped taking it when she got pregnant. Abruptly stopping effexor can be pretty bad for some people, but tappering off drugs (under doctors care/suggestion) usually minimizes the withdrawl effects. Effexor made me nauseous, but I would take it on an empty stomach with strong coffee, so yeah, eat breakfast (what's breakfast?) or at least some crackers/bread before taking them.
> 
> As for xanax, my friend takes a small amount before going out (she has Panic Disorder); and she doesn't take it when she feels she doesn't need it. You can develop a resistance to xanax, so she uses it sparingly. There is also an "abuse" potential for xanax, so people with addictive behavior should be careful. Effexor is something to take everyday, no matter what, just like many other medications for depression and anxiety. It doesn't have "abuse" potential.
> 
> Alot of us fear "relying" on medication to be ok, but I think you should really give effexor and xanax a chance to help you.


Breakfast is a sick thing people like to shovel down their throats when they wake up..ugh. I hate it. =D
Yes i think i should also give these meds a chance. Just got scared reading about "brain zaps" and stuff.. thanks for your reply =)


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

stars88 said:


> I don't understand what you mean by "go name brand" ???


Their referring to brand name meds vs generic brand meds.


----------



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh ..so what brand are all of you taking (the ones who are taking it)..i didn't check the one on mine..


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm taking name brand


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

If it says 'effexor xr' or 'xanax' on the packet then your taking the name brand.


----------



## stars88 (Apr 25, 2010)

OH.
LOL, now i get it. Feel like a dumbass haha


----------



## Jesterr (Jun 6, 2010)

*Effexor*

:afrI'm Bipolar and have social anxiety. I've been on effexor and lithium for over 12 years. There are no generic forms of effexor. That's why it is so expensive. My insurance wants me to change meds (because of the cost) and I'm frightened of what might happen. There are so many people that tell me this is the hardest drug to stop taking on the market. Why do these drug companies have to be so greedy?!?!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Jesterr said:


> :afrI'm Bipolar and have social anxiety. I've been on effexor and lithium for over 12 years. There are no generic forms of effexor. That's why it is so expensive. My insurance wants me to change meds (because of the cost) and I'm frightened of what might happen. There are so many people that tell me this is the hardest drug to stop taking on the market. Why do these drug companies have to be so greedy?!?!


Are you talking about the old effexor immediate release pills or the effexor XR capsules? coz I'm pretty certain that the XR capsules are available generically.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesterr said:


> :afrI'm Bipolar and have social anxiety. I've been on effexor and lithium for over 12 years. There are no generic forms of effexor. That's why it is so expensive. My insurance wants me to change meds (because of the cost) and I'm frightened of what might happen. There are so many people that tell me this is the hardest drug to stop taking on the market. Why do these drug companies have to be so greedy?!?!


How much are you paying for the Effexor with insurance? I would have been put on Effexor a long time ago if I had insurance, but even though Effexor is generic in the states, its could cost up to $200 for just 100pills without insurance. There's always the Online route, I told my doctor that I might buy my meds oversea's and he was okay with it.


----------

